# St16 recoil start



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there any way to put a recoil start on a St 16 or any kind of manual start no matter what I cant get my starter to crank right so I just want to take it out completely


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine is in it ?If it's the Tecumseh,the problem,if it isn't rolling fast enough,could be the cables,or too small a battery.
It could also have weak points/condenser .The one in my cousin's (same tractor) rolled forever,so I went through it,and found worn valve guides,and a bad condenser.


----------

